# Manual conflict resolution



## briang5 (Jul 6, 2002)

I would like to see better manual conflict resolution when I go to record a single thing. 

I am not talking about conflict resolution with season passes, as that works well.

Here is an example and a easy fix, as well as a more sophisticated fix.

I see a movie I want to record on HBO. I find it and go to view upcoming episodes, and it is playing 750 times that month on the 40 different HBO's . As of now, what I do is try to find a time where I dont think it will conflict, and then try to record it then. I may then warned that it will conflict with something. Even if what it conflicts with is of low priority to me, I know that the movie will be on 749 other times in the next two weeks, so I try to find another time slot in which I think it wont conflict. This can go on for 5 or 6 time slots untill I find one that doesnt conflict.

A simple solution would be to have some sort of indication in the list of upcoming episodes if it conflicts with any other scheduled recording. I can then simply pick a timeslot that wont conflict, instead of having to try to find a slot that wont conflict.

This concept can be further enhanced. For example, sometimes if I cant find a conflict free time that the movie is on, I have to go and see what it is conflicting with, and if there is another opportunity to record the show. For example, if the movie is only playing once and it conflicts with a season pass show that often gets repeated during the course of a week, I can record the movie if the season pass show has another showing of the episode after the movie plays. Now if I simply recorded the movie I know that the TIVO would pick up the season pass show if it was available at another time, but it may have been the last time that that episode was showing that week. 

The enhancement would be to show not only if an upcoming timeslot for the movie conflicts with any previously scheduled recording, but if it does, if the previously scheduled recording had other opportunities to be recorded. If the previously scheduled recording wasnt a season pass, and you chose to record the new movie, and there was an opportunity to record the previously scheduled recording, the TIVO would do it automatically for you.


----------

